# HayJockey.com - Brand New Hay Marketing Website



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

removed


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I might try it out as soon as I have something to sell. I'm not sure about a monthly fee though since I usually only have hay to advertise 5 months of the year.

Are you going to send messages to all those people who are currently selling hay on such places as craigslist about this?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Didn't look at the whole site, but very well put together. Maybe add an option for putting Forage Test results? Think it would be more beneficial for the seller if they can show CP, NDF and the like. Just my 2 cents. Good work!


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Interesting site. You might consider adding a Hay wanted page. You could let folks post for free, but only visible to registered/paying members of your site. You would want tight controls on what can be posted, HayBarn is getting full of crap ads for loans/ hay donations/borrow bales for a wedding/etc. these days.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

removed


----------

